

The Elements Of Style: Unix As Literature (1998) - brini
http://theody.net/elements.html

======
superobserver
My personal experience as a UNIX convert - straight from a Liberal Arts
background - forged by years of intuited computer know-how seems to bear this
out.

I haven't had much use of this yet, but supposing others aren't aware of it,
people like to share their cli gems here:
[http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse](http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse)

